# Right Where it Belongs.



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

Gentlemen,

I'm back.  I miss Rock, RG and all my other buddies 

The Goal is 195lbs.

The diet comes from Dr. Pain and the wonderful mod's at www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com

Same thing every day:


1
Oatmeal 1 Cup
Egg White 5 1
Fish Oil 6 Gram
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon
Apple 0 0
20 62 44
29% 39% 28%
630 Calories
2
Oatmeal 1.25 Cup
Whey 30 gram
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon
Flax 0.5 Table Spoon
25 72 47
33% 42% 27%
679 Calories
3
Chicken 6 oz.
Brown Rice 1.5 Cup
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon
Provalone 1 Slice
Fish Oil 2 Gram
0 0 0
24 73 45.5
31% 42% 26%
693.5 Calories
4
Oatmeal 1.25 Cup
Whey 25 gram
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon
apple 0 0
0 0 0
22 73 44
28% 43% 25%
687.5 Calories
5
Brown Rice 1.5 Cup
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Beef 4 oz.
Broccoli 2 cups
0 0 0
22 68 44
29% 41% 26%
661.5 Calories
6
Brown Rice 1.5 Cup
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon
Beef 5 oz.
Broccoli 2 cups
0 0 0
24 68 53
29% 37% 29%
721.5 Calories
7
Brown Rice 0.5 Cup
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon
Beef 5 oz.
Whey 0 gram
Green Beans 0 cups
0 0 0
19 25.5 51.5
34% 20% 41%
503 Calories
Daily Total
Fat Carb Protein
4576 calories
155 440 327
30% 38% 29%

The Workouts generally come from Fitchick


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Looks Good, I'll be following you!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

178lbs this morning

Warm-up:
2-3 sets of lat pulldowns
Hypers

1. Deadlifts - 5 sets
140 x 12
190 x 10
240 x 8
290 x 7
310 x 4
All double over hand. Nice smooth and easy Happy I would like to start at 225 next time, and make the increments smaller.

2. Close-Grip Lat Pulldowns:
4 sets - 8, 8, 6, 6
100 x 8
120 x 8
140 x 6
160 x 6PB
That was suprisingly easy.

3. Hammer Strength Row or similar row machine:
4 sets - 10, 8, 6, 6
300 x 10
330 x 8
360 x 6
420 x 7 PB
WHOA, that felt unbelievably easy today! They must've oiled her down or something Happy 'bout time

4. One-Arm DB Rows:
4 sets - 8; 8; 6; 6
80 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 6
100 x 6 PB
Left felt slightly weaker, but still squeezed out all full reps Happy

5. Stiff arm pull downs [was supposed to be Wide-Grip Face Pulls]
3 sets- 12, 10, 10
120 x 12
120 x 10
130 x 6---> 90 x 12

We don't have a cable machine with any adjustible pulleys, and there were no boxes avaliable to stand on
Neutral


Felt likes a great w/o


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks Good, I'll be following you!!!




whoa you're fast     Can't beleive how big you are   Makes me feel like a little girl.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Felt likes a great w/o


Thems Righteous


----------



## Du (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks Good, I'll be following you!!!


Stalker.


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

ahhh, I feel back home


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> whoa you're fast     Can't beleive how big you are   Makes me feel like a little girl.


   Thanks Brother!!! 
It felt like a great w/o BECAUSE it WAS a great w/o!!!
Do you Dead with or without straps?


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Stalker.


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

I see you are still strong as ever mr. Luke


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother!!!
> It felt like a great w/o BECAUSE it WAS a great w/o!!!
> Do you Dead with or without straps?




I've never used straps


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I've never used straps


----------



## Du (May 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I've never used straps


Except with Min0.


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Except with Min0.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2005)

Thats some real high volume.  Any reason inperticular?


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thats some real high volume.  Any reason inperticular?


 

20 sets isn't high compared to what I used to do.


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I see you are still strong as ever mr. Luke




How's my buddy Gary? 

!  Happy belated!  You were born 3 days before my mom


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

And I missed you!!!! Welcome back buddy. Great w/o, looks like your strength has gone up even more


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> And I missed you!!!! Welcome back buddy. Great w/o, looks like your strength has gone up even more




   I'm getting stronger, but only growing VERY slowing :\


----------



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 20 sets isn't high compared to what I used to do.


Are you going to continue to decrease the overall volume over time or are you going to keep with the 20 sets?


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Are you going to continue to decrease the overall volume over time or are you going to keep with the 20 sets?




I've been pretty consistant with the 20sets.  I will do what my trainer gives me.   

monday- chest
tuesday- Back
wed-off
thurs-legs
fri-shoulders
saturday-arms
sunday-off


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Who's training you?


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Who's training you?




Fitchick and Dr. Pain


----------



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2005)

It seems like a pretty basic routine.


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It seems like a pretty basic routine.


I'm a pretty basic kind'a guy    

Fitchick regularly gives me some cool things like one arm SB flat press (free arm staying up in the air.)


----------



## Du (May 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Dr. Pain


Sounds a bit sado-masochistic. Is that your pet name for Min0?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2005)

Nice numbers on the deadlifts

 I just checked our your gallery and you look quite a bit bigger than 173lbs, how tall are you?


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice numbers on the deadlifts
> 
> I just checked our your gallery and you look quite a bit bigger than 173lbs, how tall are you?




Thanks man.  I'm just under 5'10"   Wish I had one more inch :|

I"m about 179 right now.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2005)

That's weird, I'm exactly 5'10 and I look a decent amount smaller than you. Although most of the pics in my gallery were taken when I was about 164 or so. Also, you're more cut than me as well so that and being a little heavier probably explains why you look bigger 

 How long have you been BBing for?


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That's weird, I'm exactly 5'10 and I look a decent amount smaller than you. Although most of the pics in my gallery were taken when I was about 164 or so. Also, you're more cut than me as well so that and being a little heavier probably explains why you look bigger
> 
> How long have you been BBing for?




Lifting weights?  2 years.

Living the lifestyle (diet and smart w/o's) sinse early February


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Fitchick and Dr. Pain


Ooh...

How much are they charging you!!

I'll need some new ideas about a month into after recovery training


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ooh...
> 
> How much are they charging you!!
> 
> I'll need some new ideas about a month into after recovery training




www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com

GREAT SITE!  AWESOME PEOPLE!  Dont' tell them I sent you.  THey wont talk to you  

I keep offering to donate, they won't take my money  

It makes me feel bad (to tell you the truth.)


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2005)

hey luke...awsome w/o, I'll be following along!


----------



## LW83 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (May 4, 2005)

179lbs


----------



## sara (May 4, 2005)

Back again??


----------



## min0 lee (May 4, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

179.5lbs

Legs today


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

Here's the Plan



			
				Dr. Pain said:
			
		

> Posted: Thu May 05, 2005 11:07 am    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Have you worked the plan yet ?


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

No Sir 


I'll report in 3 hours


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> No Sir
> 
> 
> I'll report in 3 hours


Okie dokie


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

0) W/U ...thorough! Tsk Tsk!

1) SLDL's, 10-12 sets, be careful here, you had a hard back day, just mid to lower shin, (we use quarters for gr8ter ROM) concentrate on the contraction by queezing under your butt (glute/hamstrings) ....not the erectors, moderate w8, moderate reps
140 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 10
190 x 10
190 x 10
235 x 8 <--- swithed to alternating  (left under Right over)
235 x 8
255 x 6(right under Left over)
285 x 4
295 x 4(Left under Right over)

2a) Leg extensions, 25, then, 35, then, 45, last set 55 reps
2b) Front 1 and 1/4 squats, go down, come up 1/4, go down, come all the way up = 1 rep, 4 sets, 6-8 reps
90 x 25----->135 x 8
90 x 35----->155 x 6<----OMG  these are killing me
70 x 45----->175 x 4  Out of breath
70 x 55----->(195 x 4----->3 minute rest *225 x 6 PB (I think)*)
The set of 225 was not a 1 and 1/4, it was just full reps.

3a) Seated leg curls, 3 sets, 12 reps
3b) Seated Calf, 50, 75, 100 reps. LadyD did these at a plate, Dr J and I the first 2 sets at 2 plates, then a plate plus a quater...nice BURN!
90 x 12---->70 x 50
85 x 12---->70 x 75 omgosh burn and cramps
80 x 12---->40 x 100 no cramps, that last 10 were SLOW and rough; but full.  

4)Standing Smith Calf raise  Was supposed to be---> _Free Motion calves or equivalent....4 sets 15-20 reps_
*315 x 20 PB*
*365 x 14PB*   I had a 15th in me, but the machine was hopping around.  I should have racked extra 45's on the bottom.
365 x 12
255 x 25

GREAT work out 

I stretch and hung/swung on the WG pull up bar for a while b4 I left; cover ed in sweat.


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

Big dudes were staring at me doing my SLDL's.  I guess I don't look like i'm supposed to be able to do that 


GREAT form, and I felt like I could've gone much heavier (another 60lbs maybe )


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Man, 

Does this routine have a name ?  Other than Extreme Torture ?

How long you been doing it and how long are you going to keep doing it ? 

You are crazy !!! LOL Nice wo Luke


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How long you been doing it and how long are you going to keep doing it ?




Since Feb. I think   

I've just been getting stronger and stronger.  I think i'll continue


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Since Feb. I think
> 
> I've just been getting stronger and stronger. I think i'll continue


Any breaks in there since Feb?  any planned ?


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Any breaks in there since Feb?  any planned ?


only if I can afford to vacation to someplace nice   (or if my G/f makes me  )


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Very Intense lookin w/o there Brother!!! Great job and BIG Movers!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Brotha' double A


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2005)

wow, that sounded VERY intense...I broke a sweat just reading it...great job luke!!


----------



## LW83 (May 6, 2005)

Thank ya 


179lbs today


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 6, 2005)

Battle of the Bands @ IROCK on Harper in Detroit 2nite
_(My buddy starts @ 8:30-9:00pm)_


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

Damn Luke, that w/o looks INTENSE!!!! Can you walk? LOL. So is that what you do for legs everytime or just this week? You've got my curiosity piqued


----------



## LW83 (May 7, 2005)

Warm-up

1. Overhead BB Press - 5 sets
100 x 10
100 x 10
110 x  9
120 x 7
Some really nice dude helped me out with my form and told me to check out Milo Magazine.

2. Swiss Ball DB Laterals, 4 sets - 8-10 reps each
20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 12

3. BB Front Raises, knees against bench or back against wall - 3-4 sets
40 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 9
i was wobblin'g alot on these.  COuldn't really figure out how to stabilize myself

4. One-Arm Bent-Over Cable Laterals - 3-4 sets
30 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 7

5. DB Shrugs, strong contraction at the top - 4 sets
85's x 10 x 4



			
				MMan said:
			
		

> Battle of the Bands @ IROCK on Harper in Detroit 2nite
> (My buddy starts @ 8:30-9:00pm)



Damn, didn't see this in time! 

I used to do Irock shows.  THose peopel never paid out 



			
				ROCKY said:
			
		

> Damn Luke, that w/o looks INTENSE!!!! Can you walk? LOL. So is that what you do for legs everytime or just this week? You've got my curiosity piqued



It's different every week


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Another Intense lookin w/o!!! Hows it goin Brother Luke?


----------



## LW83 (May 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Another Intense lookin w/o!!! Hows it goin Brother Luke?




Been good. :|  How's you?


CG chin ups
BW x 10
20lbs x 10
30lbs x 8
45lbs x 4 + F

One arm BB curl
8
8
7
5 + FR   6L 

French press
70 x 12
80 x 12
85 x 8
65 x 15

Vbar press down
150 x 15 x 5

Standing DB curl
35 x 12
40 x 10
45 x 6+FL 7R


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2005)

i'm even sleepier after reading this. wow. n i miss you when you are gone too.


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

Practiced my Box Squats

135 x 4
225 x 2
245 x 2
265 x 2
285 x 2 <---- that when the bar starts pinchi'n me.  I need to buy a manta ray


I'm using too much lower back on the way up   Need more practice.


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

new pics in my gallery.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Great pics, your looking awesome buddy! Nice progress.


Oh, and your little Sis is pretty hot. Can I have her number


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

It's the same as mine


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Alright then....what's yours


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

Ask mino   She called me once :bounce:


----------



## Du (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, and your little Sis is pretty hot. Can I have her number


Who cares about the number?


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

not me :|


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

Dr. Pain said:
			
		

> 1 week....7 meals
> 
> 300 P 360 C 140 F
> 
> ...




New Plan


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

Warm-up:
Flat DB Presses
Tator warm-ups

1. Flat DB Presses:
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8
*85 x 8 PB
90 x 8 PB* <---- NO SPOT 

2 30 degree Incline Smith Machine Presses to the Neck:
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 8*
225 x 7 PB
245 x 4 PB*

3. Swiss Ball 1 arm Flat press (dead arm in the air)
50 x 8
60 x 8
65 x 6--->40 x 10
WOOHOO!    No rest in between arms.

4. Parallel Bar Dips (DB between legs)------> Cable flys (bottom up)
BW + 30 x 10-----> 50 x 120
BW + 35 x 8------> 60 x 10*
BW + 45 x 8 PB* ----> 70 x 8 + F twice
BW x 20-----> 40 x 32

AWESOME pump


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother Luke, and Awesome pics!!! Your coming along just fine!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

That's a great w/o! I still can't get over how much you've improved since I've known you.


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's a great w/o! I still can't get over how much you've improved since I've known you.




 

www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com   Dr. Pain and Fitchick are awesome people!


----------



## Du (May 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com  Dr. Pain and Fitchick are awesome people!


Youre a f-in walkin billboard.


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

wOw , look at you  

Fantastic PB's   

Way to go Luke


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Very impressive.  Well done!


----------



## LW83 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## LW83 (May 10, 2005)

1		
Oatmeal	0.75	Cup
Egg White	4	1
Fish Oil	6	Gram
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
Apple	0	0
18.5	47.5	35.5
31%	36%	27%
530	Calories	

2		
Oatmeal	0.9	Cup
Whey	30	gram
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
Flax	0.25	Table Spoon
20	53	43
32%	39%	32%
541.5	Calories	

3		
Chicken	5	oz.
Brown Rice	1	Cup
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
Provalone	1	Slice
Fish Oil	4	Gram
0	0	0
20	49	37
34%	37%	28%
532	Calories	

4		
Oatmeal	0.8	Cup
Whey	25	gram
PB	0.75	2 Table Spoon
apple	0	0
0	0	0
19	49	39
31%	35%	28%
552.5	Calories	

5		
Brown Rice	1.1	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
Broccoli	2	cups
0	0	0
21	50	42
32%	34%	29%
575.1	Calories	

6		
Brown Rice	1	Cup
Flax	0.75	Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
Broccoli	3	cups
0	0	0
21	45	41
33%	33%	30%
553.5	Calories	

7		
Brown Rice	0.2	Cup
PB	0.5	2 Table Spoon
Beef	4	oz.
Whey	5	gram
Fish Oil	4	Gram
0	0	0
20.83478261	12.2173913	46
42%	11%	42%
442.2	Calories	

Daily Total		
Fat	Carb	Protein
139	305	283
34%	33%	30%


----------



## LW83 (May 10, 2005)

Warm-up:
2-3 sets of lat pulldowns
Hypers

1. Deadlifts - 5 sets
140 x 12
190 x 10
240 x 8
290 x 8
330 x 4 <----felt kind'a heavy today 
My goal is 360 x 4

2. Close-Grip Lat Pulldowns:
4 sets - 8, 8, 6, 6
100 x 8
120 x 8
140 x 6
*170 x 6PB*
GREAT stretch on that last set 

3. Hammer Strength Row or similar row machine:
4 sets - 10, 8, 6, 6
300 x 8
330 x 8
360 x 8*
450 x 6 PB*
Great PR 

4. One-Arm DB Rows:
4 sets - 8; 8; 6; 6
80 x 8
85 x 8
100 x 6*
100 x 7 PB*----->drop----> 65 x 12

5. Stiff arm pull downs [was supposed to be Wide-Grip Face Pulls]
3 sets- 12, 10, 10
120 x 12
120 x 10
130 x 6---> 90 x 12  :eviltongue: 

SB crunches
25
25
25


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

wow  luke !


Looks like you are turned on and tuned in   Great job on the PB's


----------



## LW83 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gary 

I'm having fun


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Ummmmmmm, felt heavy because *IT WAS HEAVY*  
Good lookin w/o there Brother Luke, and Awesome job on the PB's!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2005)

great job on all of those PB luke!!  Great pics too by the way, your lookin great!! BILLIE


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ummmmmmm, felt heavy because *IT WAS HEAVY*
> Good lookin w/o there Brother Luke, and Awesome job on the PB's!!!


Nah, i can do better.  I know i can 




			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great job on all of those PB luke!!  Great pics too by the way, your lookin great!! BILLIE




  You're so nice 



I feel really bloated today 

Food, same thing as yesterday


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

Ohhhh so he does have a journal..... Heyya Luke


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

of course I do


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

I'm slowly getting around and catching up with all the guys


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Wassup Brother Luke?


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Wassup Brother Luke?




Food 


181lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm punishing legs today    


1 
Oatmeal 0.75 Cup 
Egg White 4 1 
Fish Oil 6 Gram 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Apple 0 0 
18.5 47.5 35.5 
31% 36% 27% 
530 Calories 

2 
Oatmeal 0.9 Cup 
Whey 30 gram 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Flax 0.25 Table Spoon 
20 53 43 
32% 39% 32% 
541.5 Calories 

3 
Chicken 5 oz. 
Brown Rice 1 Cup 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Provalone 1 Slice 
Fish Oil 4 Gram 
Lettuce 8 oz 
italian .5 t 
Sunflower seed .25 oz 
0 0 0 
20 49 37 
34% 37% 28% 
532 Calories 

4 
Oatmeal 0.8 Cup 
Whey 25 gram 
PB 0.75 2 Table Spoon 
apple 0 0 
0 0 0 
19 49 39 
31% 35% 28% 
552.5 Calories 

5 
Brown Rice 1.1 Cup 
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon 
Beef 4 oz. 
Broccoli 2 cups 
0 0 0 
21 50 42 
32% 34% 29% 
575.1 Calories 

6 
Brown Rice 1 Cup 
Flax 0.75 Table Spoon 
Beef 4 oz. 
Broccoli 3 cups 
0 0 0 
21 45 41 
33% 33% 30% 
553.5 Calories 

7 
Brown Rice 0.2 Cup 
PB 0.5 2 Table Spoon 
Beef 4 oz. 
Whey 5 gram 
Fish Oil 4 Gram 
0 0 0 
20.83478261 12.2173913 46 
42% 11% 42% 
442.2 Calories 

Daily Total 
Fat Carb Protein 
139 305 283 
34% 33% 30% 
3727calories


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

No Mercy !!!


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

No retreat no surrender


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2005)

give no quarter


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

The plan for the day



> 1. SLDL
> 4sets
> 
> 2. Front Squats - 90 sec. RI:
> ...


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

1. SLDL
140 x 12 (slow and easy)
190 x 8
240 x 6
260 x 6

2. Front Squats - 90 sec. RI:
140 x 8
190 x 8
210 x 6
220 x 5*
255 x 3PB*
on the last two sets, I was getting that 'empty' feeling you get right before you pass out.  My last meal just isn't cutting it.  Is there anything I can do about that?

4. Leg Extensions - Triple Drop Set:
215 x 12
265 x 8
265 x 7--->215 x 8---->135 x 14 + F twice

3. Lying Leg Curls
90 x 12
100 x 10
110 x 8
125 x 5----> 80 x 11 + F

5. Standing Calf Raises:
300lbs x 12 x 3

6. Seated Calf Raises to Failure:
90lbs to failure
Shoot for 65-75 reps 
90lbs x 61   fell just short   Balls of my feet start cramping.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

Great w/o Luke. My feet cramp also when doing calf work  Except I get to about 20 reps LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Nice wo Luke !  

Except the seated calf raises , I mean who couldn't of done 4 more reps ?!


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 90lbs x 61   fell just short   Balls of my feet start cramping.


61....  no wonder your feet cramped....!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Good GOD Man, thats one heckuva w/o!!! Great job on the PB's too Brother Luke!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Luke. My feet cramp also when doing calf work  Except I get to about 20 reps LOL.




Mine haven't cramped lately   :/




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Luke !
> 
> Except the seated calf raises , I mean who couldn't of done 4 more reps ?!




I know!   I was pissed




			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> 61....  no wonder your feet cramped....!!




I did three sets last week (50,75 and 100 I think )

They usually don't cramp 




			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Good GOD Man, thats one heckuva w/o!!! Great job on the PB's too Brother Luke!!!




Thanks   No 400lb squats though  



Speaking about squats.  I"m going to lighten up, and start going ATG all the time.  I wanna build some freaky quads


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

Nice Front Squats there Luke!!


----------



## LW83 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks man ! 

177.5 lbs (big variance  )


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

nice looking leg day!  Those are some great front squats!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2005)

Oh Horse $h!t...

URA "WUSS"...

Part "WIMP" and part "PUSS"


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

OH press standing
100 x 12
120 x 6
130 x 5
140 x 4
140 x 3 
My new goal is 140 x 8 

High pull
100 x 12
100 x 11 + F
120  x 7 + F
140 x 3 + F
Fail means I couldn't make it to my chin.  

SB arnie press
30 x 12 x 2
SB crunches.


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Part "WIMP" and part "PUSS"




You are what you eat


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> nice looking leg day!  Those are some great front squats!





Thank man.  

That last set of FS's though, was mostly back .  Felt more like a F'd up SLDL than a sqaut   (although thighs did go past parallel.)


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Solid lookin w/o there!!! I bet you'll nail your goal in the next 2 times   
Really nice lookin numbers too, are your high pulls the same as face pulls?


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid lookin w/o there!!! I bet you'll nail your goal in the next 2 times
> Really nice lookin numbers too, are your high pulls the same as face pulls?


Nope, sorry.

WG upright row with a barbell.    (1 inch outside of shoulder distance.  Trying to keep the trap involvment low  )


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Gotcha, I do those and didn't even know they where called that, I just call 'em wide grip Upright rows....... Thanks for the clarification!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

CG BP
135 x 12
185 x 8
225 x 0 *FAIL* I had to roll the bar down my waist, stand up and turn it around.  How embarrassing.  My pressing strength is PATHETIC.

BB curl
100 x 10
110 x 6
130 x 3 + F 

French Press
65 x 15
75 x 15
85 x 10

One arm BB curl
bar x 5  
bar x 5
*55 x 4 PB*
My left is stronger than my right (i'm right handed  )

Vbar pressdown ---> hammer curl
150 x 15 ----> 40 x 10
150 x 15 ----> 40 x 8
150 x 15 ----> (50 x 6----> 35 x 8)
I'm going to start doing pressdowns on the lat machine.

BB wrist curl
85 x 8 x 2


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Impressive numbers there Brother Luke!!! My left side is a little stronger too, and I'm also right handed, weird huh?


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Impressive numbers there Brother Luke!!! My left side is a little stronger too, and I'm also right handed, weird huh?




Maybe a show of overtraining?  I just favor my right side


----------



## Du (May 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Impressive numbers there Brother Luke!!! My left side is a little stronger too, and I'm also right handed, weird huh?


Your right side is more used to working, your left side works with more INTENSITY to lift the same weight. Its all about intensity dere brudda.


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2005)

The left / right thing could be that you had been using your right arm to compensate for the left in the BB exercises so that when you got to the one arm curls the right was worn out more than the left.  I notice when I do BB bench my left tends to lift hire than the right shifting the load, that's why I've made it a rule to start with dumbells for the first 2 or 3 exercises and exhaust each arm seperately then blow them out on the BB exercises.


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

hmmmmm.  Neat 


181lbs this morning


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2005)

great numbers on your french presses, and your pressdowns lukey!!


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great numbers on your french presses, and your pressdowns lukey!!




Thanks.   How are  you?


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Nice w8 bud, your are bulking?? Yes??  
My right tri is heaps bigger than my left but they are about the same strength


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice w8 bud, your are bulking?? Yes??
> My right tri is heaps bigger than my left but they are about the same strength




I'm hardening.  Here's my meals for the rest of the week.  I"m down from 4550 cals.




> 1
> Oatmeal 0.75 Cup
> Egg White 4 1
> Fish Oil 6 Gram
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Nice wo Luke ! 

I can't beleive how much you eat


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Luke !
> 
> I can't beleive how much you eat


This is much less than I've been eating for the past couple months


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I"m down from 4550 cals.


 OMG, I'd be in the crapper all day, if i ate that much!!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OMG, I'd be in the crapper all day, if i ate that much!!!!




Not really


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Tator W/u 


1. Flat DB Presses: 
60 x 8 
70 x 8 
80 x 8 
85 x 8  
90 x 7  

2 30 degree Incline Smith Machine Presses to the Neck: 
135 x 8 
185 x 8 
205 x 8 
225 x 8  *
255 x 3 PB *

3. Swiss Ball 1 arm Flat press (dead arm in the air) 
65 x 8 
65 x 8 *
70 x 6PB*
No rest in between arms. 

4. Parallel Bar Dips (DB between legs)
BW + 30 x 10
BW + 45 x 8*
BW + 55 x 6PB* + F 

Cable flys (bottom up) 
60 x 12
60 x 12*
70 x 7PB*---->50 x 10---> 30 x 6 + F

Best pump ever   (Maybe it's the change up in the diet?)


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother Luke, Congrats on SEVERAL PB's too!!!
How do you figure your caloric intake?
And what ratio do you use percentage wise for Protein, Carbs, and Fat? If ya don't mind me askin!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Hey Broth'a Double A



			
				Here's the plan said:
			
		

> 1 week....7 meals
> 
> 300 P 360 C 140 F
> 
> ...





			
				Here's what I eat until friday said:
			
		

> 1
> Oatmeal 0.75 Cup
> Egg White 4 1
> Fish Oil 6 Gram
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

Heres me!!! Sorry Brother, I just didn't look at it too inteligently!!!  How did you come up with that amount for total calories?


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Heres me!!! Sorry Brother, I just didn't look at it too inteligently!!!  How did you come up with that amount for total calories?




I worked my way up to 4550.  And I just dropped some for a couple weeks in an attempt to harden and switch things up.  I've been feeling kind'a soft lately.


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

WoW !  Somebody's wo's just get better and better.  

Congrats on all the PB's ! You're a MONSTER !!


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

I'm not a monster!~  I'm Luke


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Monster Luke 
Good eats mate, but i reckon you should drop some carbs and up the protien. Like go with no carbs after your post workout and no carbs from lunchtime on on your off days


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

interesting?!?!?!!     I'll talk to the big man.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2005)

congrats on all the personal bests luke!!  Have any of your body measurements changed yet?? (I bet they have!  )


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> congrats on all the personal bests luke!!  Have any of your body measurements changed yet?? (I bet they have!  )



Not too much.    I'm trying to slim  up a tad right now    I have tiny arms


----------



## Rocco32 (May 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Tator W/u
> 
> 
> 1. Flat DB Presses:
> ...


Great w/o Luke! I still can't believe you do that much weight for the Swiss ball press and don't flip over LOL!


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

> Great w/o Luke! I still can't believe you do that much weight for the Swiss ball press and don't flip over LOL!



yea   People look at me like im some sort of acrobat


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

How goes it today Brother Luke?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

Tough lookin' wo Luke!!  Nice Dips


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

HEY DOUBLE A AND YM 




DL
140 x 6
190 x 6
240 x 6
290 x 6<----Switched to alternating grip.*
330 x 5 PB *


Close Grip chin up
BW x 12
BW+25 x 8
BW+35 x 7 + F 
BW+45 x 3 + 30 second hold 

Ghetto T bar Row with V grip
135 x 12
180 x 8*
230 x 6PB
280 x 3 + F PB*

1 arm DB row
60 x 6
70 x 6
85 x 6
100 x 6   (5 on left  )

Pull over
60 x 12 x 4


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Awesome display of strength Brother Luke!!! Your pull strength is impressive, not that I'm anything, but to me that was incredible!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome display of strength Brother Luke!!! Your pull strength is impressive, not that I'm anything, but to me that was incredible!!!




Thanks my good buddy!  I just wish I had matching pressing power   


In time I guess


----------



## Musclebeach (May 17, 2005)

Nice back workout!!  Those chins are very impressive!!

-Jeff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

Dude - you are getting stronger every day!!


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Jeff.  It was a good day


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Dude - you are getting stronger every day!!




That's the plan   I owe it to the diet!  Dr.Pain and FC are my idols


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

And the PB's just keep on coming  


Looking strong Lukester


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

"Lukester"


----------



## Du (May 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> "Lukester"


Luke


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> That's the plan   I owe it to the diet!  Dr.Pain and FC are my idols



Maybe I'll start taking some notes


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Luke


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll start taking some notes




www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com  !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com  !!



I definately have some time....I'll check it out tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I definately have some time....I'll check it out tomorrow.  Thanks.




Best move I ever made!


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


 It's just started buddy


----------



## LW83 (May 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> It's just started buddy




Nah, two weeks after the movie is out and bombs; it'll go away


----------



## LW83 (May 18, 2005)

178lbs.  Actually look alittle leaner!


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 178lbs.  Actually look alittle leaner!


Nice Luke  Keep at it


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Sounds like your doin somethin right there Brother Luke!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

Knee felt "ok"  I went easy.  It was popping and clicking; appears to be moderately swolen.

EXTENSIVE warm up   

BB squat ATG (well, my ass was more like an inch off the floor  )
140 x 12
190 x 8
225 x 5
Felt GREAT!  Actually bothered my knee less than the curls for some reason.
My feet were about 8 inches apart

4 seconds in the hole (parallel)
230 x 8
250 x 4<----whoa I'm toast

SLDL
140 x 10
190 x 10
230 x 8
250 x 8<----- switched to alternating.  Mostly felt em in the glutes

Front Squat
140 x 8
190 x 8
225 x 4+F   I dunno what happened.  Just Beat  :neutral: 

Seated calve
90 x 8
180 x 8
200 x8
220 x 6--->180 x 6---->90 x 25  BURN 

SB crunches and hanging leg raises 

not a horrible w/o considering today was a 12 hr day, and I'ma gimp


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Great w/o Luke!!! Really nice squats, I find the ATF don't hurt my knees either while some other exercises do.


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Luke!!! Really nice squats, I find the ATF don't hurt my knees either while some other exercises do.




Ironic, isn't it


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Especially with everyone saying how bad ATF squats are for your knees


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Nice wo Gimp  

When you get too big to fit in your Porsche can I have it ?


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Gimp
> 
> When you get too big to fit in your Porsche can I have it ?









i'll give you a great deal 

Believe it or not, that car would fit andre the giant inside (if he were still with us  )


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> i'll give you a great deal
> 
> Believe it or not, that car would fit andre the giant inside (if he were still with us  )


I need to sell the one I have first !
I don't think he'd fit in mine . I can hardly get in and out of it . Thats the only reason I'm interested in selling it. I don't drive it cos its too uncomfortable


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Brother Luke, Awesome w/o there!!! Hows the knee now? Very Nice numbers there


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Brother Luke, Awesome w/o there!!! Hows the knee now? Very Nice numbers


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Brother Luke, Awesome w/o there!!! Hows the knee now? Very Nice numbers


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

Are you having problems with the site too?  SLOW today!

maybe it's all the new "JUNK" rob is dumping on it.


THe knee is poppin'g alot.  Doesn't really hurt or n/e thing


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

OMG!!! 3 times, LOL, sorry Brother, it is rather slow today!!!
Hope the knee stays fine for ya, take care of it!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 19, 2005)

Good Leg workout.  Nice car too.

-Jeff.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

great drop set on calves, things look great!


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

Thank you Jeff and Billie


----------



## Du (May 20, 2005)

*LW83*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 

*If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.*


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2005)

???

why did he get banned?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> why did he get banned?


He made too many homosexual advances to other male members  (The Bitch)


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> why did he get banned?


 he believes it was for questioning the pricing of a sponsor. look at his last several posts and you'll see. i think it blows. if a product is no good or overpriced or makes someone sick we can't mention it? no fair we are supposed to be able to get and give each other advice here.


----------

